# 3d Chair Pictures



## Launch (Jan 12, 2010)

I am new to the 3d side of archery and am on the market for a chair, I would love to see what all you guys use. 

Thanks


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

where is the best place to buy them im in the market for a new one myself i have one but looking for something diferent right now


----------



## Offroad (May 23, 2010)

Bought a stool from Academy Sports for around $7.00.
It is light and has a roomy bag pocket under the seat.


----------



## Launch (Jan 12, 2010)

no pictures or any considerations/alteration i will want to make?


----------



## Offroad (May 23, 2010)

Launch said:


> no pictures or any considerations/alteration i will want to make?


Found this one on Ebay, (Academy Sports does not show on their web site.)

Some people tape or hose clamp a piece pf PVC to the legs for arrows, umbrella, etc..

There is alo another one that is pricey.
Search Ebay for:
VISTA PRO CADDIE SYSTEM-QUIVER/STOOL-CAMO


----------



## frsd44 (Sep 3, 2004)

Launch said:


> I am new to the 3d side of archery and am on the market for a chair, I would love to see what all you guys use.
> 
> Thanks


There are many options that you can go with for a chair. My first year I bought a FLW Chair from wally world for less than 20 dollars. You can either use golf club tubes, or get arrow tubes, and plug up the bottom with a piece of cardboard. and electrical tape them to the arm of your stool. The only thing i didnt like about that chair was that it sat really low. I bought a GPSSweetseat this year and it was significantly more expensive but i feel it was worth it.


----------



## S4 300-60 (Mar 18, 2003)

Here is mine......Alps Outdoorz Ready Steady Stool.....32.99 off amazon...
PVC for arrow tubes and Umbrella holder.....works great...bag is insulated to keep beverages cold.....


----------



## SHUEY (Jan 24, 2008)

Sweet Set up!


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

Here is a new Mathews 3D chair made by Blacks Creek.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*yea!!*



SteveID said:


> Here is a new Mathews 3D chair made by Blacks Creek.


Hey that's MY Chair!!:shade:


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

XForce Girl said:


> Hey that's MY Chair!!:shade:


It looks vacant to me! Move your feet, lose your seat! :shade:


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*chair*



SteveID said:


> It looks vacant to me! Move your feet, lose your seat! :shade:


HAHAHA!!!
My friends made fun of me when I went to the Chair, but they love sitting in it when I'm shooting. Heck, they sit in it more than I do.


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

XForce Girl said:


> HAHAHA!!!
> My friends made fun of me when I went to the Chair, but they love sitting in it when I'm shooting. Heck, they sit in it more than I do.


That sounds about right. I'd be telling them to get their own.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*height*

some are pretty low get one of the taller chairs seat height can be different by 3 inches... they also make tall leaning stools hard to carry though as about 30 inches tall and drag on ground.. use a shoulder strap from a sports bag that has the padded piece 2-3 inches wide and 6 inches long or so and are also adjustable in length for different height shooters and when you load the bag up under the seat with water and snacks and spares you will want the padded shoulder piece for sure instead of the 1/2 inch strap... if you can use the back leave it on as a nice touch to lean back and stretch .. also use golf tubes and go to the home depot and get caps from a sprinkler system.. they are hard plastic heat the tubes up in hot water and push caps inside tubes... much better than card board and tape a small screw through tube into cap makes it a permanent seal and no lost arrows out the bottom you can still jam a bit of foam in tubes to protect tips ...


----------



## Smoken (Oct 6, 2009)

Here is my chair take a look. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1215351


----------

